
Analyse Asia 66: How will you measure your life with James Allworth - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/10/12/episode-66-how-will-you-measure-your-life-with-james-allworth/
======
bleongcw
Synopsis: James Allworth, co-author of “How will you measure your life” with
Clay Christensen and Karen Dillon, joined us in an interesting discussion on
the book and his reflections on disruption theory. From discussing
motivational factors to why you should not outsource your childcare, James
offered his thoughts and perspectives to how we can draw valuable ideas from
businesses to apply to our lives. Finally, we have a short chat on James’
current podcast “Exponent” with Ben Thompson and also his thoughts on
disruption theory and “jobs to be done” framework applying to not just Asian
but global companies as a whole.

